# The Algerian boys...



## stells (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## Jupiterannette (Jan 22, 2010)

what nice smooth shells! handsome boys!


----------



## Isa (Jan 22, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I love the last picture, sooo cute


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, those are priceless photos! Such winning expressions! I especially loved that last one. Too cute! 

It's interesting how different their beak is from Taco's, which is more centered on her face.


----------



## egyptiandan (Jan 22, 2010)

The boys are looking good  I always like seeing the boys 

Danny xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Jan 22, 2010)

OMG! What a sad face, it makes me want to hug him and tell him it will be alright...
Yes I know there's more than one...


----------



## dreadyA (Jan 22, 2010)

Very nice! :]


----------



## stells (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone... 

I can't take any credit for their shells... i have only had them a couple of years... before that they roamed an elderly ladies garden for 50 years.... they are aged at between 60-70 years


----------

